# Building your own 1911?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

It just occurred to me that a fun project might be to build my own 1911. Can anyone suggest some books or other good resources to get me pointed in the right direction and get a feel for what is involved?

Better yet, anyone here done it themselves? I've heard it's cheaper and you can end up with a very nice piece in the end. (I imagine it all depends on the parts you buy, yes?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have to have this one. It's the best. Good luck.:smt1099

http://www.amazon.com/Colt-45-Autom...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240638523&sr=1-1


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> You have to have this one. It's the best. Good luck.:smt1099
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Colt-45-Autom...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240638523&sr=1-1


+1 on that book. It's a good one.
I bouht a DVD a while back called "Clark Custom Guns Video "Customizing the 1911 for Bullseye, IPSC, Self-Defense & Improved Accuracy"

DVD It has some pretty neat stuff to build one up of start from scratch. That video helped me a lot. I still watch it from time to time.

Midway Link to DVD


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Upon further investigation, it looks like building one from scratch is biting off a little more than I can chew at this time. I guess I was dreaming when I thought you could just buy the parts and slap it together.

I think I might instead look into buying an "entry level" 1911 and maybe make some customizations later on.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The above mentiond book is what I have and it is full of information. It was a huge help when I spruced up my Para LTC. I've been moving in the same direction on thinking on building one also. As to saving money I'm not so sure if you go for top quality parts but if you do your part you will end up with a sweet piece. Another thing about it is you can spred the cost out over time a bit. The little I've dug in to it I have found that you can order some pretty raw frames and slides for fairly cheap or you can get frames and slides that have been factory fit for a bit more. Once you read through that book you will realise that there is a lot of precision fitting that really should be done on a milling machine to really do it right. The prefit frame and slide combo starts to look real atractive. If I can get the cash together and get a FFL to order it for me I'll go for it.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a frame ordered to build a 1911. I already had the slide and sent it to have the frame fitted, $60 for fitting, and I think it's well worth it. Hopefully they will finish up their work and ship by the end of the week. :mrgreen:


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

gmaske said:


> The above mentiond book is what I have and it is full of information. It was a huge help when I spruced up my Para LTC. I've been moving in the same direction on thinking on building one also. As to saving money I'm not so sure if you go for top quality parts but if you do your part you will end up with a sweet piece. Another thing about it is you can spred the cost out over time a bit. The little I've dug in to it I have found that you can order some pretty raw frames and slides for fairly cheap or you can get frames and slides that have been factory fit for a bit more. Once you read through that book you will realise that there is a lot of precision fitting that really should be done on a milling machine to really do it right. The prefit frame and slide combo starts to look real atractive. If I can get the cash together and get a FFL to order it for me I'll go for it.


Yeah, I was looking at some of those Pre-fit frame/slide kits. Isn't there still quite a bit of work to do after that? Polishing and/or milling all the other small internal parts?


----------

